# Training with cardio twice a day.



## HickeyNC (Jan 17, 2002)

I was wondering what you all thought about this. I started this week training twice a day. I am doing 40 minutes of cardio in the morning and then 40 in the evenings. I also do my normal weight routine in the evenings on Monday, Wed, Fri. However, when i do weights i only do 20 minutes of cardio. 

I made a bet with my dad to see who could lean up the most before the next time i see him. Probably March some time.

My main worries are the fatigue in my legs. I alternate cardio machines so im not doing the same thing every time. Is there any thing i could take to help with the recovery after the workouts.

Any comments would be apprecitated. Thanks y'all.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2002)

That's a lot of cardio, how much weight do you have to lose?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 17, 2002)

I hope that "leaning up" means "lose all the weight you can, even muscle .." .. 'cause that's exactly what you're doing. 

the best way to "lean up" is to do moderate cardio (2-3 times a week for 40 mins) and watch your "bad" food intake. This way you'll "lean up" the good way (by getting more muscle and losing unwanted fat).

It's better to look a little muscular and sharper than totally flat and washed out from all that cardio.

But again, if your bet is all about scales, by all means, go ahead, kill yourself on the cardio.


----------



## arbntmare (Jan 17, 2002)

40mins cardio... is that too much??? or just what one should do.. also is that 40 mins at a high heart rate ??? or just a fat burning heart rate???  i try to get my heart rate to about 165-170 when i do a cardio and i try to keep it at least for 20-25mins....   but i don't do the 2 times a day thing.. i think thats just overkill


----------



## greekgod718 (Jan 17, 2002)

I hope  there is a paramedic by your side while training....


----------



## KANE_VICIOUS (Jan 17, 2002)

dude you crazy or something?you gonna kill yourself


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by arbntmare *_
> 40mins cardio... is that too much??? or just what one should do.. also is that 40 mins at a high heart rate ??? or just a fat burning heart rate???  i try to get my heart rate to about 165-170 when i do a cardio and i try to keep it at least for 20-25mins....   but i don't do the 2 times a day thing.. i think thats just overkill




I think that when you go passed 30 mintues of cardio it gets catabolic.


----------



## arbntmare (Jan 18, 2002)

catabolic? as in what?


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by arbntmare *_
> catabolic? as in what?


catabolic as in burning/using muscle for fuel after using up any fuel reserve's.......BUT,your body uses muscle as a last resort,it uses body fat for fuel too.hence the ripped look.


----------

